# Defense ammo recommendations for 92FS?



## handgun_newbie (Dec 12, 2008)

What would your recommendation be for personal defense ammo for my Beretta 92FS? Is CCI Gold Dot 9MM+P 124GR HP ammo a good way to go? How about Federal Premium Hydra-Shok 124gr? Re the grain designation is 124gr too hot for the Beretta? 147gr? I'd assume the grain amounts (i.e. amount of gunpowder) have something to do with muzzle velocity but don't the higher amounts increase pressure on the spring and various other parts as well? 

Lastly, is there really that great of a difference in stopping power between the "plinking", i.e. range ammo vs personal defense ammo?


----------



## Glock 19 TX (Dec 28, 2008)

Grain is a reference to the size of the slug and not the gunpowder. Personal defense rounds do have an increased stopping power because the slug will mushroom out greater than a full metal jacket slug that is normally used for plinking or target practice. A +p round will have move velocity than a non +p round.

BT


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Buffalo Bore*



handgun_newbie said:


> What would your recommendation be for personal defense ammo for my Beretta 92FS? Is CCI Gold Dot 9MM+P 124GR HP ammo a good way to go? How about Federal Premium Hydra-Shok 124gr? Re the grain designation is 124gr too hot for the Beretta? 147gr? I'd assume the grain amounts (i.e. amount of gunpowder) have something to do with muzzle velocity but don't the higher amounts increase pressure on the spring and various other parts as well?
> 
> Lastly, is there really that great of a difference in stopping power between the "plinking", i.e. range ammo vs personal defense ammo?


Order directly from them. Good stuff Spanky!!!!


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*9mm Self Defense ammo*

My personal favorite is 9MM LUGER+P 100 GR. PB 1475 FPS/ 483 FTLBS POW'RBALL and 9 MM LUGER +P 125 GR. JHP 1250 FPS/434 FTLBS, Speer Gold Dot 124gr +P is my third choice with Federal Hydra-Shok 124 gr. as my forth. UMC 115 gr. FMJ is great at the range and also shoots well through a suppressor. Winchester White box ammo shoots clean and is a great range round. I used to buy ammo quite a lot at WalMart, but lately they have a very hard time keeping any ammo in stock. It goes out when it hits the shelves. Who's a supporter of the 2nd Ammendment? Yeah, right, we'll see. Hope I'm wrong. Good luck and good shooting!


----------



## Torkwrench (Jan 19, 2009)

I have had the best results out of the the Winchester Law Enforcement ammo and the Winchester SXZ Personal defense ammo. Both expand great and have good accuracy. They burn clean and don't leave a lot of residue. Hydra-Shock' are another good choice.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I read a review in one of the rags where they were accuracy testing the 92FS and used a variety of ammo. The Federal Personal Defense 135gr Hydra-Shok did pretty well and I am please with my ability to shoot it. I keep it in the Beretta and the Kel-Tec PF-9


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

handgun_newbie said:


> How about Federal Premium Hydra-Shok 124gr? Re the grain designation is 124gr too hot for the Beretta?


My 92FS eats this stuff. It's what I use...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My 92FS shoots 155gr Goldpoint a little low. I plan to try some hydrashoks next week.

Strange, because 115 FMJ shoots right where I aim.


----------

